# Access other's computer using a gussed I.P. (Bsnl dataone.)



## tharun518 (May 14, 2007)

I could access other's computer using a gussed ip.
I went to a site to know my i.p. Then i paste my i.p on address bar. The modem site of my open. Then I tried changing the i.p this way
If my ip is
59.xx.33.172/
Changed to 59.xx.33.179/ failed
59.xx.33.180 failed
59.xx.33.175 worked
opened a modem site same as my. Then I check the username it was different. So i came to conclution that i access some ones modem. I could restart the modem and do what ever I could to my modem.
But next day when I tried to do with the same ip cant. But when i tried with ip similar to my it worked. All modem site i access was of the same modem wa3002-g1(UT Starcom). Please post reply.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 14, 2007)

No it wont work.
It will ask for Web-Admin password....

And you should not talk about hacking in any way here...


----------



## 24online (May 14, 2007)

i accessed many routers like that some months ago... but its just wasting time...some r admin/admin based...u can change settings... but its no use...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 17, 2007)

Whats the procedure to change the password of Huwaeii smart ax  MT882. I have tried entering my IP in mozilla firefox but its not working , it says page cannot be displayed.


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2007)

192.168.1.1_________> enter this ip.
username:admin passwd:admin
stop ur firewall(not to be online with internet) if ur in Linux;sometimes it wont even allow.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 17, 2007)

^^I have entered this ip into my browser and tried both online and offline and both with firewall on and off but nothing is working. Can u guess whats wrong ???


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2007)

ur lan card needs to be set with ip's.if u use Linux,there is utils available in menu>system>network.
In ubuntu,menu System>administration>network 
set ip addrs as 192.168.1.2
subnet mask:255.255.255.0
gateway:192.168.1.1
restart networking
in terminal, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
If u use windows xp,goto start menu somewhere to get networking page.configure LAN-in tcp/ip section enter as above.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 17, 2007)

^^thanx a lot , it worked now. Now , should I change the password or both uname and passwd ???


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2007)

^^ I dont have my passwd changed in GNU/Linux,change it if ur still using windows os to something else.use good firewall for windows.dont use native win xp firewall,use something like comodo firewall etc(now am forced to use windows xp dude!ofcourse what's harm in learning another OS,eh?  )


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 17, 2007)

I have done this in Linux Ubuntu Edgy.I coudnt find and do it in Windows. Why u havent changed it in linux ?? Is it not required to be changed in linux ??? i use McAfee security suite in XP , is that sufficient ????


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2007)

I think no problem of this in a proper firewalled Linux.use "lokkit" install it from synaptic manager.open a terminal and run "sudo lokkit"-this way u can customise security.
later u can view the firewall rules by "sudo iptables -L".
Dont know much about windows.from the posts above,it seems all vulnerable users most are using windows xp?
wait:setting local IP in win xp:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Determine    the TCP/IP settings of each computer on the local area network.  In XP, open    the *Network Connections* folder, right click the LAN connection, and browse to tcp/ip properties.then set as in earlier post.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 17, 2007)

^^ok thanx a lot buddy.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 17, 2007)

edited (hacking any id is not good as people pay for it. )

Desi-Tek.com


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2007)

ur hacking ur forum user's ?pity then .

for users knowing CLI,
make sure port 22 is blocked.
or  try telnet/sshing to 192.168.1.1,if it refuses i think ur secure.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 17, 2007)

edited (why the hell i'll use member ip to access their router it can be done with port and ip scanner? )
those who are concern about their bsnl id and password are adviced to use bridge connection or use good firewall


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 17, 2007)

^^what is bridge connection and how is it more secure ???


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2007)

^^ it dont carry ur dataone username and passwd,ie ur configuring inside OS.
if u use router ppp,if someone gets inside router-they can get ur passwd and username either its encrypted or what.

I think even with fire-walls if someone can telnet into ur router-if ur using ur router in "ppp" mode-god knows what else happens


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 17, 2007)

^^still not clear ,anyway thanx for taking pain to explain.


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2007)

^^ simple.do u used Linux/Windows setup to have dataone configured?iee by giving username and passwd.if yes,no probs(bridge mode)
if u got ur dataone username and passwd configured from within 192.168.1.1 it seems dangerous for me (ppp mode of router)


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 18, 2007)

^^In Xp ,I always enter uname and passwd and then connect . In properties , it says is pppoe connection to broadband.

and in Linux ubuntu edgy ,i use sudo pppoeconf and configured to start net at boot time. So when i switch on my pc , net is already connected .

In which case I m using bridge mode and in which not ????? and how to do it  if i m not using bridge mode ??

Sorry for troubling u again and again , but i m a  dumbo.


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2007)

^^Fine.ur using bridge mode.
if u used pppoe dialer of the router,sometimes its possible to hack ur dataone username and passwd although it may be encrypted.
Nice.its OK for U!.
U use Linux and iptables(lokkit is a front end,but if u want a gtk gui that shows U the no of hackers/crackers that were blocked by iptables,use firestarter-while configuring it enter network as "ppp0") wont allow any nash to probe ur pc!dare they do


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 18, 2007)

Phew!!! Thanx a Ton. I m feeling more relaxed now. About Linux , I have never used iptables or lokkit etc. and never felt the need to do the same as i believe Linux is inherently secure . I once tried firestarter but I made a mess of it and no site was opening so i removed it.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 18, 2007)

can any body pls suggest good desktop capturing software for windows?
and yeah even if u will use firewall than also it will not protect but if u will use bridge connection than ur firewall will protect u against any attack

this is how ur internet is connected

pc--router------------------internet

ur firewall  will only protect ur pc not router!


----------



## REY619 (May 18, 2007)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> can any body pls suggest good desktop capturing software for windows?


Print Screen key and Hyper Snap DX6 (not free!)


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2007)

^ or printscreen+paste into ms paint

the answer i got from a forum (linuxquestions.org) regarding this is(i am not an expert with networking for sure!):

Most routers have an option where remote management can be disabled. Or in other words, you can only connect to the configuration interface from the internet network, not the WAN side. You would definitely want to make sure remote management is not active to protect yourself.

Beyond that, the situation you are talking about is certainly possible. Assuming the router by default enables remote access (or worse, it is always on and is not an option), then it would be trivial to crack a weak password on it. If it is using default passwords, then it wouldn't even require effort.

As for you being able to connect to the router, that is expected. The firewall rules only apply to the external interface (your Internet connection) machines on the local network are generally allowed complete access. 
^^ so bsnl dataone/or whatever service users pls have ur passwd changed.even that can be cracked!  so someone knowledgeable can help how to disable this behaviour from router.
I hope if u disable virtual server(not tested) it helps.


> Virtual Server                 Virtual Server is used to allow Internet users access to LAN services.


^^ from 192.168.1.1
 BSNL not yet knows that their users BB accounts can be hacked.


----------

